# What do you think of the horses from Davis ranch?



## Curly

I need (want) to get another yearling to bring along. I'm looking seriously at getting one of these yearlings they have posted. Are there any of the horse colts that jump out at you?

index.htm

Thanks,

Curly


----------



## GandRPaints

*Like A Crystal DR * For the price on this filly she is really well put together. Love her hip and shoulder. Cute face and pretty neck. Id say shes a steal for the price.


----------



## GandRPaints

tempting!


----------



## GandRPaints

*Lucky Gold Dunit DR ***
Heres another good looking colt!


----------



## Curly

They're known in these parts to have good horses. There's just too many to choose from, thats the problem.


----------



## GandRPaints

*Hollywood Pepto DR ***
My last pick of the weanlings he has for sale wasnt sure what age you were looking at. This guy just has something about him. But overall id pick the filly. she sure is nice for that price! She is the first post.


----------



## GandRPaints

Would be fun to go look through all hes got. Would get a better idea of what they look like but hes got nice stuff!


----------



## GandRPaints

guess I didnt see the yearling part in your post, ugg, read way to fast I guess.


----------



## GandRPaints

but in 3 weeks they will be yearlings


----------



## Curly

I've seen that palomino, he has a cute head. They have buckskin colt listed that looks even better, the picture is not very good but in person he is to die for.


----------



## SavvyHearts

Not meaning to be rude but does it seem weird that both people posted within at least 2-5 minutes back and forth from each other?

The horses there are nice looking and well built but with the economy the way it is, prices are not good at all, IMO. The first one pictured is beautiful! But not worth $1500


----------



## kevinshorses

SavvyHearts said:


> Not meaning to be rude but does it seem weird that both people posted within at least 2-5 minutes back and forth from each other?
> 
> The horses there are nice looking and well built but with the economy the way it is, prices are not good at all, IMO. The first one pictured is beautiful! But not worth $1500


Then don't buy it. No I don't think it's weird I have done it a few times myself.


----------



## kevinshorses

I have a horse I bought from them as a two year old and he is a very very nice horse. Thier horses have great minds and are very trainable and athletic. You can get cheaper horses but they will be well... cheaper. The Davis's are very nice people as well. What you see is what you get. You would do well with any of thier yearlings but I like the Blue Spark Olena horses.


----------



## smrobs

They have some incredible bloodlines. I really like their stud "Starlight Midnight". His confo is wonderful.

They certainly have some very flashy horses and if I had to pick one, I think I would like to bring this one home.

Dual Sparks DR








Though this is an incredibly nice foal as well (hence the $12,000 pricetag). 
Super Cool Cat DR 









I watched the NCHA bloodstock auction the other day and the average for a decently bred yearling was $25,000. Though a small portion of the price is for the color, what the money is for here is quality and proven breeding.

Very nice horses.


----------



## Attitude05

*Pepto Chex Olena DR ***

*i like*


----------



## SavvyHearts

$12,000 for a young horse? you could get a fresian for that price or a really nice warmblood...sorry no young foal is worth that much in my mind...especially the way the economy is


----------



## Alwaysbehind

SavvyHearts said:


> $12,000 for a young horse? you could get a fresian for that price or a really nice warmblood...sorry no young foal is worth that much in my mind...especially the way the economy is


That is fine and dandy if you want a Friesian or a Warmblood. If you are looking for something like this then the price might make sense to you.

Just because they are not what you want does not mean they are not worth anything.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

This one








Montana Spark DR​ *2008 Red Roan Filly
(by Blue Spark Olena and out of Docs Montana Dove)

I love this coloring








Talk about an eye catcher
*Diamonds Are Smokn DR​ *2008 Bay Roan Overo Stallion
(by Smokn Black Starlight and out Smoky Lucky Lena DR) 
*​ *Selling Price: $2500*
​*And I'd probably walk away with this one








* Shes Full of Nitro DR​ *2008 Bay Filly
(by Duals Blue Nitro and out of Shezalilbitoftrouble)
Selling Price: $700*​


----------



## SavvyHearts

Alwaysbehind said:


> That is fine and dandy if you want a Friesian or a Warmblood. If you are looking for something like this then the price might make sense to you.
> 
> Just because they are not what you want does not mean they are not worth anything.


Never said they are not worth anything just don't think that they are worth that much money...some seem ok priced and some I would love to get if my fiance had more room, but I would not buy any horse, especially not one that young for $12,000


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I would, if I was a real competitor and looking for something to possibly breed in the future. You get what you pay for a lot of times and bloodlines can tell. That said I have no use for a $12,000 weanling/yearling/horse, so I wouldn't buy any of these.  Sure are fun to look at though!


----------



## sillybunny11486

IF I had the money and I was looking for a stock horse I would buy any of those guys. They all have really nice color and confirmation. You pay big $$ to get good horses from a good breeder. Its not that much considering what a stud fee (from a top producer) and mare care might cost. My friend thought I paid too much for my $750 weanling. Well around here babies dont usually go under $700-500, unless you pull one from the auction.


----------



## Curly

kevinshorses said:


> I have a horse I bought from them as a two year old and he is a very very nice horse. Thier horses have great minds and are very trainable and athletic. You can get cheaper horses but they will be well... cheaper. The Davis's are very nice people as well. What you see is what you get. You would do well with any of thier yearlings but I like the Blue Spark Olena horses.


I have a gelding coming seven that I bought from them, he's got the same type of mind you were talking about. This is the only one I've had from them but I sure like him, thats why I want another. 

Horses are no different than anything else. you get what you pay for. I've been "lucky" to have some really great horses. The reason my horses are better than the next guys horses is that I don't mind paying top dollar for a well bred horse.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

ShutUpJoe said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about an eye catcher
> *Diamonds Are Smokn DR​ *2008 Bay Roan Overo Stallion
> (by Smokn Black Starlight and out Smoky Lucky Lena DR)
> *​ *Selling Price: $2500*​





Oh, my, goodness. If I wasn't pregnant right now I would totally be calling them up and flying out to see this guy. I'm not even a paint person (and I show Buckskin circuit) but his color is AMAZING. ​


----------



## Curly

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> Oh, my, goodness. If I wasn't pregnant right now I would totally be calling them up and flying out to see this guy. I'm not even a paint person (and I show Buckskin circuit) but his color is AMAZING.
> [/CENTER]


Yea, but he has a blue eye :shock: Those blue eyed horses freak me out. :wink:


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> Oh, my, goodness. If I wasn't pregnant right now I would totally be calling them up and flying out to see this guy. I'm not even a paint person (and I show Buckskin circuit) but his color is AMAZING.
> [/center]


I know I told my DH (dear husband) that if we had the room he'd be mine. Could you imagine the heads he'd turn?


----------



## kevinshorses

SavvyHearts said:


> $12,000 for a young horse? you could get a fresian for that price or a really nice warmblood...sorry no young foal is worth that much in my mind...especially the way the economy is


How well doyou think a Freisian would do in NCHA competition?


----------



## SmoothTrails

Curly said:


> Yea, but he has a blue eye :shock: Those blue eyed horses freak me out. :wink:


That's what people say about my step-dad's cremello stallion. He's a sweet boy though.


----------



## kitten_Val

kevinshorses said:


> How well doyou think a Freisian would do in NCHA competition?


That made me laugh to death.  

Although I've seen TBs working absolutely amazingly in team penning (was the best team out of like 100 people most with QHs). NOT SAYING it's same as cutting, just was something I was pretty amazed with.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Kevinshorses: I'd like to see that. They aren't built for it but who knows. : D


----------



## Curly

kevinshorses said:


> How well doyou think a Freisian would do in NCHA competition?






SmoothTrails said:


> That's what people say about my step-dad's cremello stallion. He's a sweet boy though.


Yes, but cremellos are awesome. They are the exception to the blue eyed rule.


----------



## Honeysuga

Comparing a well bred QH colt sold for $12,000 to a Friesian or Warmblood is like comparing an apple to an old sneaker, there is nothing to compare. These horses are from practically different worlds, I personally wouldn't spend a penny on either Friesian or WB seeing as I am a western rider, neither has what I look for in a horse. It probably seems the same to you. But if you look at what a good colt out of good stock can bring back from show and siring earnings, $12,000 is chump change and a very good investment.

These foals look amazing, and if they are from good proven stock and a reputable breeder then they are worth their weight in gold. I love that blue eyed paint, he is a doll!


----------



## westonsma

Curly, what kind of project are you wanting to work on? I have 2 mares and a gelding from a man I know in Kansas. He also has top-of-the-line breed lines, AQHA, that is. He breeds color, and his stallion is out of Bar Money Sunny, the buckskin legend, read about him here:

Bar Money Sunny, highest champion producing Buckskin stallion

If you click on the offspring tab, you can see what his babies have produced. There is a picture of a yearling, JJM Sunny Star (The name has been changed to Bar Money Star) Which is my friend in Kansas' stud. Here's some of his achievements:
ABRA ROM Reining
ABRA Western Riding ROM
1998 ABRA Honor Roll Champion Working Ranch Horse
1998 ABRA Honor Roll Reining
1998 ABRA Honor Roll Western Riding

In 1997, Starby lost an eye. So all those honor rolls were done with ONE EYE. He is also gray. Not just any ol' ucky gray, but the silver kind, where he shines like a nickel in the sun! He has beautiful black points, and throws nothing but color. I know Kevin has 4 yearlings at the moment, and 4 weanlings too, if you are interested, I'll get you some pictures.

And I tell you what, these horses Kevin raises are some of the biggest babies you'll ever meet. Talk about get-up and go, they've got it when you ask for it. They are a part of Kevin's family from the minute they hit the ground, and are gentle enough that if they're laying out sunning, you can go lay on them! They have tremendous brain, and are too smart to get you in a bind. 

I have a 6yr old mare, a 4 yr old gelding, and a 2 yr old mare, and I'll never buy from anyone else.

And his colts are selling for $1200-1500, I believe.

In fact, I'm going to call and get pictures and pedigrees anyway.
1995 Buckskin Stallion 
Bar Money Sunny x Bar Star Queen ​ 


ABRA ROM Reining
ABRA Western Riding ROM
1998 ABRA Honor Roll Champion Working Ranch Horse
1998 ABRA Honor Roll Reining
1998 ABRA Honor Roll Western Riding


1995 Buckskin Stallion 
Bar Money Sunny x Bar Star Queen ​ 


ABRA ROM Reining
ABRA Western Riding ROM
1998 ABRA Honor Roll Champion Working Ranch Horse
1998 ABRA Honor Roll Reining
1998 ABRA Honor Roll Western Riding


Look for my posts!


----------



## chika1235

*i love this one!!!!!!! if i lived any where near it then i would get this one!!! may be outta your price range im not sure but this one will be a great horse!!!*


*Lucky Gold Dunit DR  
Palomino Stallion (4/23/09) 
(by Dunit With Gold and out Lucky Doc DR)
Selling Price: $2500* 
Lucky Gold Dunit DR is out of one of our best producing mares. Lucky Doc DR always has a gorgeous foal and this year is no exception. If you are looking for a pretty gelding to rein or rope on take a look at this one. He has a pretty head, clean neck, and a big hip. Many of the previous colts out of this mare have made very nice horses.​


----------



## reining girl

wow those are nice horses. I would so get one but i lack the money and they are to far away, dam it. Good luck! Let us know which one you get.


----------



## Curly

reining girl said:


> wow those are nice horses. I would so get one but i lack the money and they are to far away, dam it. Good luck! Let us know which one you get.



The blue 2 year old mare I just bought out of Nebraska was delivered today, I wont buy a yearling until after xmas, but its sure fun to look.

The palomino, that you guys are looking at is a nice thick made horse, I saw that one in person and looked it over close. 
I wish somebody who knows how would post the picture of that 08 buckskin colt they have posted. His name was "advantage" something. That horse is a grandson of Hollywood Dun It. The buckskins picture does not do him justice, I wish they would put up another.


----------



## reining girl

ah! i love hollywood dunit.


----------



## smrobs

The first one that caught my eye was this buckskin roan. I may have to find out who they sold her to and go steal her. 

*Miss A Spark DR  
Bay Roan Filly (3/25/08) 
(by Shining Sparkler and out of Miss Roan Red) 
Selling Price: $1800* *SOLD (Jerry Hostetler, Nebraska)*
Miss A Spark DR is a class act that appears to have both the roan and buckskin color genes. She has a big hip and a pretty head. Her dam is 15-2 hands tall and this filly should mature to be a little over 15 hands.​ 
And I think this is the one that you are talking about, curly.



*Advantage Dunit DR  
Buckskin Stallion (4/13/08)
(by Dunit With Gold and out of WSR Santans Advantage)
Selling Price: $2500*
Advantage Dunit DR is a very balanced buckskin colt with a very good pedigree. He is by Dunit With Gold by All-Time Leading reining horse sire Hollywood Dunit. His dam is a daughter of Hickorys Advantage (LTE $130,493) and out of Miss Santana Doc who has produced the earners of over $300,000. This colt should be able to do about anything you want to do on him. We rode the oldest colt (2 year old) out of WSR Santans Advantage and he was a very nice performance prospect.​


----------



## samc230

Almost all of those colts and fillies made me drool...


----------



## Curly

Yep, thats the one Smrobs, thanks. My computer skills are still lacking.


----------



## SavvyHearts

Curly said:


> I have a gelding coming seven that I bought from them, he's got the same type of mind you were talking about. This is the only one I've had from them but I sure like him, thats why I want another.
> 
> Horses are no different than anything else. you get what you pay for. I've been "lucky" to have some really great horses. The reason my horses are better than the next guys horses is that I don't mind paying top dollar for a well bred horse.


Having worked in retail I know that "you get what you pay" is not necessaily true. when purchasing something like dog food (my fiance used to work for Petco) and price-wise Iams, Euk., and Science Diet were one of the most expensive with Blue Buffalo and Wellness being a tiny bit more expensive, but not by much. Iams, Euk., and Science Diet are crap foods (IMO) and you are paying not only for the nasty ingredients in them, but you are paying for commercials...where as for Blue Buffalo and Wellness their ingredients are AWESOME (no by-products, artificial perservatives or scary things) and you are paying close to the same price. So no, you don't always get what you pay for


----------



## Curly

SavvyHearts said:


> Having worked in retail I know that "you get what you pay" is not necessaily true. when purchasing something like dog food (my fiance used to work for Petco) and price-wise Iams, Euk., and Science Diet were one of the most expensive with Blue Buffalo and Wellness being a tiny bit more expensive, but not by much. Iams, Euk., and Science Diet are crap foods (IMO) and you are paying not only for the nasty ingredients in them, but you are paying for commercials...where as for Blue Buffalo and Wellness their ingredients are AWESOME (no by-products, artificial perservatives or scary things) and you are paying close to the same price. So no, you don't always get what you pay for


I stand corrected.


----------



## kevinshorses

Savvyhearts is right. You should go to the auction and buy a colt for $200 and then spend $4000 training it and hope it has the drive for cutting or reined cowhorse. If it doesn't then you're only out $200 right?


----------



## wild_spot

^ Lol :]


----------



## Honeysuga

Kind of funny comparing horse worth to dog food eh? Maybe ironic fits better...


Anyway, the bottom line is, in the QH business, you want to pay for an investment with proven ancestry. You will pay a lot for the quality you get, but that quality is almost always garunteed, and even if it does not work out, you have a great lined stud or mare to easily make your initial investment back on in sire/foal fees. I think for a foal that could make up to hundreds of thousands of dollars in its lifetime, it is a good idea to pay for your quality up front.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Gorgeous animals! I'm not a western QH fan, but still!

As for the price, I wouldn't even buy the $800 ones. I would, without a doubt, spend $12K on a WB colt of comparable quality. If I rode reining or cutting, I'm sure that would be reversed!


----------



## horseluver250

They have some really nice quality horses, I would love one! I think they are priced accordingly to what they are and have a nice selection for lower budgets as well. Really drewling over a couple of those red roan fillies!


----------



## HalfPass

What great looking horses...
Here are the one's I like


*Fancy Lil Lena DR  
Black Stallion (4/24/09) 
(by Blue Spark Olena and out riggers Fancy Lena) 
Selling Price: $3000* Fancy Lil Lena DR is described perfectly by his name. This colt has very nice conformation and is black with a lot of chrome. His dam’s sire won over $80,000 in the cutting pen. This is another colt that appears to be very kind and willing. This colt’s older brother is one of the top two or three colts in the yearling pen and I bet this colt will be the same.
*Little Blue Peppy DR  
Blue Roan Filly (5/2/08)
(by Blue Spark Olena and out of A Little Bit Peppy)
Selling Price: $6500*
Little Blue Peppy DR is a blue roan daughter of Blue Spark Olena. She is out of a black grand daughter of two-time World Champion Peponita. Her dam has been a very good producer for us. She has produced reined cowhorse money earners and we have a two-year old that will be shown in Reined Cowhorse next year. Reserve World Champion calf roper Blair Burke has purchased two brothers to this filly. This filly is a very nice prospect.

*Ruf Blue Spark DR  
Blue Roan Stallion (4/10/08)
(by Blue Spark Olena and out of Beauty By Ruf N Pine)
Selling Price: $7500*
Ruf Blue Spark DR is as nice a blue roan stud prospect as we have ever raised. He is by Blue Spark Olena who was the 2004 URCHA Open Hackamore Reserve Champion and the 2003 MRCHA Open Snaffle Bit Futurity Finalist. This colt has some size and is very balanced and clean. He has a very pretty way of moving around and using himself. His dam is a daughter of Lil Ruf Peppy and out of Jodie Cee Pine who was and NRHA money winner and producer. 

It would be a very very difficult choice to make as these folks have a wonderful bunch of horses...
HP​


----------



## SavvyHearts

kevinshorses said:


> Savvyhearts is right. You should go to the auction and buy a colt for $200 and then spend $4000 training it and hope it has the drive for cutting or reined cowhorse. If it doesn't then you're only out $200 right?


Funny cause that $12,000 foal isn't fully trained if trained at all, so that's $4000 on top of it. And just because it's bred for cutting or reining does not mean it has the "drive" it means it has the ability to, and a structure that will be able to do it easily.


----------



## westonsma

I'm sure Kevinshorses was being sarcastic there, savvy.

I think that buckskin colt, Advantage Dunit.. I think he's got a really long head, almost cowy, and doesn't strike me as though he really fits the same grade as the other colts they've got posted...

I'm telling you, you'll have to see some of C4's colts. He's got a cremello out of the gray stud and buckskin mare too, who's thinking about graying out. All of his yearlings are ready to saddle up and ride. I called him last night to send me some pictures.


----------



## westonsma

Also, the problem I've found with the Spark-bred horses is that where the neck meets the point of shoulder (right above the chest) is really high. If you look closely at them, their necks are placed really high, which in turn makes it harder for them to really lower their heads. Not that they can't do it, but it's not as easy, naturally, for them to lower their heads.

For example, look at the difference in the neck placement between 
*Playin with Boon DR and Lil Whiz Olena DR*

They're right there next to eachother, but there is a notable difference. There's an even bigger difference between Playin with Boon DR and Like A Crystal DR.

I think if I were to pick one of the yearlings it would have to be Poco Cal Bar or Shining Zanolena DR.


----------



## GandRPaints

Personally, what you spend on a horse is your buisness, everyones spending limit is different. I feel as long as you like the horse and you have the money to spend, buy it! I still really love the first filly I posted and to me shes very cheep!


----------



## GandRPaints

westonsma said:


> Also, the problem I've found with the Spark-bred horses is that where the neck meets the point of shoulder (right above the chest) is really high. If you look closely at them, their necks are placed really high, which in turn makes it harder for them to really lower their heads. Not that they can't do it, but it's not as easy, naturally, for them to lower their heads.
> 
> For example, look at the difference in the neck placement between
> *Playin with Boon DR and Lil Whiz Olena DR*
> 
> They're right there next to eachother, but there is a notable difference. There's an even bigger difference between Playin with Boon DR and Like A Crystal DR.
> 
> I think if I were to pick one of the yearlings it would have to be Poco Cal Bar or Shining Zanolena DR.


 

If your doing reining or cutting I dont think they have to have low head sets like a pleasure horse. Im no expert on Cutting or reining but most that Ive seen dont carry their heads like a pleasure horse.


----------



## westonsma

THESE ARE NOT MY VIDEOS.





 
Above's a video of a Dunit horse and its head carriage. Note the stops at 1:30, 3:39, and 3:50. Since his head is low, he is more balanced at the end of the stop to catch his balance for the next move, either a reverse or turn.


Here's a Peppy Badger Chex prospect, and from :59- 1:10 even without a rider, you can see his natural head carriage is low.





 

And this, a Spark horse, (one with that high neck-set) and if you watch his stops and spins, beit they are GORGEOUS, watch how much his poor head bobs when he lowers his head to stop and spin, and how hard he has to work to get the rollback. Which isn't that great, because of the way he stops. 






 

Now, after seeing that spark horse there, take a look at this Wimpy bred 4 yr old. I had to watch this whole video a dozen times over. The only thing I could even TRY to criticize was the first rollback at 2:30, he threw his head up when he turned around, and he's young, so he swished his tail and pooped...





 

Here's a cutting horse with a lower neck-set, you can see immediately, even before the horse gets a cow. Then look at him as he moves toward the cow at 1:10, and 1:14, BOOM, that head is DOWN. 

It is just easier for the horse to continue his momentum if he naturally puts his head down. Think about it this way: if a horse stops with his head up and has to yank back to the other direction, he either has to drop his head and his front end and throw himself the other way, or he has to rear up on his hind end. But, if his head were down in the stop and he had to go back the other way, he's already down, so he can save the time/energy and have the momentum already going for him.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

Westonsma - great job with the video illustration!!


Yes, any horse that has to do rolling back or quick changes of direction benefits from a lower, balanced head carriage.


----------



## westonsma

Why, thank you Sixx! Might I add, too, that buckskin buddy you got on your avatar looks beautiful!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

My colt is Hollywood Dun It's grandson as well. He's also the best horse I have ever had. Very good bloodlines.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

westonsma said:


> Why, thank you Sixx! Might I add, too, that buckskin buddy you got on your avatar looks beautiful!



Thanks, he's my baby.


----------



## leahknape

I know this is an old thread, but wanted to post anyways. Very unhappy w/ davis ranch- bought 2 horses, one in cutting training that was 3 inches shorter than what they said. Another came 150 lbs underweight. Was also supposed to have 30 days riding on her, but couldn't even pick up her feet, brush her, or saddle her. It also took over 6 months to get my registration papers on the horses. BE CAREFUL WHEN BUYING FROM THEM!


----------

